# [Storia] Béla Guttmann



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Oggi voglio dedicare il nostro articolo ad un preciso personaggio, Béla Guttmann. Voglio fare ciò per due motivi: seguendo il filo rosso della nostra trattazione che verte sulla grande storia del calcio europeo è arrivato il momento di parlare del suo Benfica, la prima squadra ad interrompere il quinquennio madrileno; in secondo luogo, Guttmann, si rende protagonista di un'altra grande storia di calcio, quand'era ancora un calciatore, parlo della storia dell'Hakoah Vienna. Iniziamo dunque proprio da questa piccola e ignota ma grande squadra:

_Béla Guttmann nasce nel 1899, a Budapest, da una famiglia di origini ebraiche, già all'età di sedici anni inizierà a giocare a calcio, divenuto molto popolare nell'area dell'Impero austro-ungarico; ricordiamo infatti che proprio gli austro-ungarici saranno tra i principali animatori della Mitropa Cup, in questo modo Guttmann giocherà prima nell'MTK Budapest, predecessore del Kispest-Honved, per poi trasferirsi a Vienna nell'Hakoah._







_L'Hakoah fu una delle migliori realtà del calcio europeo degli anni '20, parliamo chiaramente di un'epoca preistorica quando ancora non si giocavano i mondiali di calcio e i trofei internazionali tra club non erano neanche un'idea. L'Hakoah fu fondata dai sionisti Fritz Lohner-Beda e Ignaz Herman Korner, seguaci di Max Nordau, cofondatore del movimento politico sionista insieme al celebre Theodor Herzl. 
Max Nordau parlava di "giudaismo muscolare", cioè una sorta di progetto emancipativo ebraico basato sulle attività sportive, di fatto gli atleti dell'Hakoah competerono in scherma, atletica leggera, nuoto, calcio e altre attività.
Per quanto riguarda i risultati calcistici l'Hakoah ottenne un secondo posto nel campionato austriaco del 1921-1922, nel 1923 inflisse la prima sconfitta ad una squadra inglese, mai subita prima, al West Ham, precisamente a Londra, per poi andare a vincere il campionato austriaco del 1924-1925 con una storia che sa di fiabesco.
Nella terzultima giornata di campionato, infatti, l'Hakoah è sullo 0-0, il portiere Sandor Fabian subisce un brutto infortunio fratturandosi il braccio, non potendo uscire a causa del regolamento dell'epoca, che ancora non prevedeva sostituzioni, Fabian gioca avanti con una benda al braccio e proprio nei minuti finali, ricevuto il pallone, segna il goal della vittoria che varrà la conquista del loro primo campionato austriaco.
La popolarità dell'Hakoah crebbe incredibilmente, così ogni settimana 18.000 ebrei in media riempivano lo stadio per sostenere l'Hakoah in nome di quello stesso giudaismo muscolare propugnato da Nordau che sembrava essersi realizzato con la conquista del campionato nel 1925.
In questo modo nel 1926 i giocatori dell'Hakoah terranno una tournée negli Stati Uniti d'America ottenendo un seguito eccezionale, tanto da riempire il Polo Grounds di New York con 46.000 spettatori ed essere ospitati nella Casa Bianca dal presidente americano Calvin Coolidge.
Il fascino di New York però colpì molti giocatori che decisero di restare negli USA, altri si trasferirono nel Mandato britannico della Palestina decretando la fine del club fino all'Anschluss che porterà, nel '38, all'annessione dell'Austria al Terzo Reich.
Da lì gli impianti sportivi furono smontati, la squadra cancellata dalla Gauliga Ostmark, cioè il campionato austriaco dopo l'annessione alla Germania, e quindi l'Hakoah sparì dagli almanacchi del calcio austriaco._






_Guttmann fu tra coloro che restarono negli Stati Uniti d'America, giocando per i New York Giants dell'ASL(American Soccer League), quindi per l'Hakoah All-Stars, formata dai membri dell'ex Hakoah Vienna e dopo una breve parentesi nei New York Soccer Club chiuderà l'attività calcistica giocando per l'ultima volta nell'Hakoah, durante la stagione 1932-1933, cinque anni prima dello scioglimento del club.
Guttmann, detto basta col calcio giocato, inizia la sua carriera di allenatore nel 1933, proprio alla guida dell'Hakoah Vienna, quindi passerà all'Enschede per un paio di anni per poi tornare all'Hakoah fino al definitivo scioglimento del 1938.
Non otterrà alcun successo con questi due club ma troverà un nuovo ingaggio nell'Ujpest che nel 1939 condurrà ad un double ante litteram: campionato ungherese e Mitropa Cup, tuttavia a causa della guerra dovrà interrompere la sua carriera di allenatore come molti altri suoi colleghi per tornare in panchina soltanto nel 1945 alla guida del Vasas che abbandonerà molto presto per accasarsi al Ciocanul rumeno.
Guttmann non fu mai molto fortunato con i suoi club, costretto a lasciarli per cause di forza maggiore, e il suo caratterino non lo aiutò di certo, infatti romperà col club rumeno a causa delle ingerenze di natura tecnica nelle questioni della squadra da parte di uno dei dirigenti, senza considerare che dal club fu pagato addirittura in natura, con vegetali, a causa dell'elevata inflazione.
Di lì passa di nuovo all'Ujpest vincendo un altro campionato ungherese e subito dopo al Kispest-Honved, dove trova per un attimo quella che sarebbe stata la più grande società degli anni '50, guidando i giocatori dell'Aranycsapat e arrivando, manco a dirlo, addirittura a delle divergenze personale con Ferenc Puskas, le quali lo spingeranno a lasciare anche questo club. 
Puskas, infatti, in una partita disse ad un giocatore di restare in campo sebbene Guttmann avesse deciso di sostituirlo, così il tecnico, indispettito, passò il resto della partita in tribuna sfogliando una rivista per poi prendere un tram e tornare a casa senza più fare ritorno al campo d'allenamento.
È il 1949 quando l'allenatore ungherese approda in Italia, alla guida del Padova prima e della Triestina poi, senza ottenere però grandi risultati, di lì siede sulla panchina dell'Ungheria come secondo di Sebes, quindi al Quilmes di seconda divisione argentina e all'Apoel Nicosia.
Nel 1953, però, fa ritorno in Italia alla guida del nostro Milan dove lancerà Cesare Maldini ed avrà a disposizione una rosa altamente competitiva con giocatori quali Nordahl, Liedholm, Gren e Schiaffino.
Pur essendo al primo posto in classifica, a causa di una flessione di risultati, viene esonerato venendo additato per la scarsa condizione atletica della squadra e per la scarsa fiducia dei giocatori nei suoi confronti, Guttmann si difenderà reclamando le numerose assenze a causa degli impegni con le nazionali ma alla fine abbandonerà il club e imporrà da quell'esperienza in poi una clausola, nei suoi futuri contratti, che impedisse ai club di esonerarlo qualora fosse al primo posto._






_Dopo l'esperienza al Milan passa al Lanerossi Vicenza ma anche da qui andrà via molto presso a causa di ragioni extra calcistiche, infatti l'allenatore investì due scolari dei quali uno perse la vita, il che lo costringerà alla fuga prima all'Honved come direttore tecnico e poi in Brasile, alla guida del San Paolo.
Al San Paolo vince un campionato paulista ma soprattutto appunta un nuovo esperimento tattico: il 4-2-4.
Guttmann infatti giocò fino ad allora, per lo più, con il classico Sistema, al San Paolo invece sperimentò questo nuovo schieramento che consisteva nell'avanzare, di nuovo, ad attaccante interno una mezz'ala , scalare l'altra mezz'ala in mediana e scalare un mediano a stopper con l'allargamento dei terzini che divennero per posizione come i quelli moderni, quindi giocatori di fascia.
Questo modulo verrà poi adottato dal Brasile di Feola che vincerà il suo primo titolo mondiale nel 1958, ma in realtà questo schema non fu una novità assoluta, infatti Guttmann lo modellò sulla Grande Ungheria di Sebes che non giocava in un modo molto dissimile, a parte la figura del centravanti arretrato ricoperto da Hidegkuti.
Guttmann dopo aver trovato discreto successo in Brasile tornò in Europa dove guidò prima il Porto, con cui vincerà un campionato portoghese, e poi il Benfica.
Anche qui sarà interessante raccontare un aneddoto che riguarda il passaggio tra le due storiche rivali di Portogallo, infatti dopo la vittoria del campionato col Porto, Guttmann, fu addirittura premiato con uno stemma del club in diamanti sebbene avesse in gran segreto firmato già con i rivali di Lisbona adducendo come scusa il clima umido di Oporto che avrebbe potuto arrecare danno alla sua saluta.
In questo modo Béla sarà alla guida del Benfica per la stagione 1959-1960, 1960-1961 e 1961-1962 vincendo nella prima un campionato portoghese, nella seconda un altro campionato portoghese e la Coppa dei Campioni e nella terza la secondo Coppa dei Campioni consecutiva e una Coppa di Portogallo.
Il modulo adottato col Benfica fu il 4-2-4 che aveva portato qualche anno prima il Brasile a conquistare il titolo mondiale e che l'avrebbe portato a conquistare anche il successivo mondiale del '62.
Ovviamente, perché un modulo funzioni, c'è bisogno di grandi interpreti che nel Benfica della prima Coppa dei Campioni furono:
Costa Pereira tra i pali, Mario Joao terzino destro, Germano e Cruz difensori centrali, Angelo Martins terzino sinistro, quindi in mezzo al campo il fortissimo Mario Coluna, tessitore del gioco portoghese e al suo fianco José Neto, quindi ala destra José Augusto, ala sinistra Dominciano Cavém e attaccanti centrali José Aguas con Joaquim Santana.
Il Benfica raggiungerà agevolmente la finale eliminando nel primo turno gli scozzesi dell'Heart of Midlothian, quindi gli ungheresi dell'Ujpest, ai quarti i danesi dell'Arhus e il Rapid Vienna in semifinale per poi incontrare il Barcellona in finale a Berna.
Il Barcellona invece eliminò con un totale 5-0 i belgi del Lierse nel primo turno ma l'eliminazione storica sarà quella del Real Madrid pareggiando prima 2-2 a Madrid ed eliminandoli poi per 2-1 a Barcellona. La volata verso il titolo sembra agevole, i catalani eliminano infatti prima il Hradec Kralove ai quarti e quindi l'Amburgo in semifinale, match che sembrava essere una finale anticipata come scrissero molti giornali dell'epoca facendo torto all'ostico Benfica di Guttmann.
Il Barcellona si presenta in finale con un attacco straordinario, anche loro con un modulo analogo a quello del Benfica, formato dall'esterno destro Kubala, il quale era fuggito anni prima dall'Ungheria comunista naturalizzandosi spagnolo, davanti Evaristo e Kocsis che insieme all'esterno sinistro Czibor non volle fare ritorno in Ungheria dopo la tournée del '56 con l'Honved, a centrocampo poi, a tirare le redini della squadra, c'è Luisito Suarez.
Il Barcellona sembra favorito e infatti domina la partita andando in vantaggio al 20' con un'incornata di Sàndor Kocsis ma in una delle rare azioni d'attacco del Benfica Coluna trova un'imbucata sulla sinistra per Cavém che la butta in mezzo facendo passare il pallone tra le braccia del portiere del Barcellona Ramallets uscito in un intervento sciagurato e a porta vuota Aguas la insacca.
Ramallets ne combina un'altra e al minuto '30 con un autorete porta in vantaggio il Benfica che galvanizzato dalla serie sfortunata di eventi catalani domina la parte restante del primo tempo e all'inizio della ripresa chiude la partita al minuto '54 con una saetta da fuori area del numero 10 Mario Coluna. Il Barcellona però reagisce, gioca e domina la partita trovando il goal con una sassata da cineteca di Czibor ma i minuti sono contati, il Benfica sembra cedere ma resiste e ottiene la vittoria._





_Il Benfica si presenta così da campione in carica nella stagione successiva e salta il turno preliminare affrontando direttamente l'Austria Vienna agli ottavi schiantato con un 1-5 dopo l'1-1 dell'andata, ai quarti trova il Norimberga, regolato con un 3-1 e un 6-0, in semifinale però arriva il Tottenham che dopo la sconfitta per 3-1 oppone strenua resistenza nel ritorno ottenendo una vittoria per 2-1.
Il Benfica è ancora una volta in finale dove incontra un'altra spagnola, questa volta il Real Madrid che triturò prima il Vasas Budapest nel turno preliminare, poi il Boldklubben agli ottavi, meno agevole sarà il quarto di finale contro la Juventus che dopo l'1-0 subito in casa vinse 1-0 a Madrid, salvo poi dire addio alla competizione dopo il 3-1 dello spareggio. Il Real trova sul suo cammino lo Standard Liegi battuto per 4-0 e 2-0 e approda alla finale di Amsterdam.
Il Benfica può contare su nove undicesimi della formazione dell'anno precedente con l'aggiunta di Antonio Simoes come ala sinistra con arretramento di Cavém al posto di José Neto ed Eusebio al fianco di Aguas al posto di Santana; il Real Madrid ha ancora il parco attaccanti di una volta con il tremendo Francisco Gento sulla sinistra, in mezzo Di Stefano e Puskas, entrambi con una certa età ma nonostante tutto attaccanti dal fiuto incredibile, sulla destra Justo Tejada.
Quella serata, nonostante un simile afflusso di fenomeni, sarà nel nome di Eusebio, giovane diciannovenne proveniente dal Mozambico, colonia del Portogallo.
Il Benfica è di nuovo sfavorito ma di nuovo conquisterà la vittoria finale, tuttavia non più facilmente dell'anno precedente:
La gara si apre infatti con un dominio Real e il vantaggio al 18' siglato da Frenec Puskas, lanciato da Di Stefano, che dopo 40 metri di corsa mette la palla nel sacco; cinque minuti dopo Puskas lascia esplodere un tiro da 25 metri che Pereira tenta invano di bloccare e il Real è sul 2-0.
Il Benfica però accorcia dieci minuti dopo col tap-in di Aguas su palo colpito da Eusebio da calcio di punizione, il Benfica si sveglia e al '34 raggiunge il pareggio con un tiro da fuori di Cavém ma Puskas è davvero troppo forte e quattro minuti dopo sigla la tripletta e il nuovo vantaggio Real.
Guttmann a questo punto capisce che bisogna fermare Di Stefano, vero rifinitore d'attacco che aveva già fornito due assist a Puskas e faceva girare la squadra in fase offensiva, gli piazza addosso Cavém, l'argentino si eclissa, con lui il magiaro e al 51' Coluna lascia partire un bolide da 20 metri che pareggia di nuovo i conti.
È a questo punto che viene fuori, nell'ultima mezz'ora, l'astro nascente di Eusebio, il quale dopo una cavalcata sulla destra s'invola in area di rigore, viene steso e segna il rigore del 4-3 al 65', chiude poi la partita tre minuti dopo su punizione._





_Così Béla Guttmann ottiene la seconda vittoria consecutiva in Coppa dei Campioni, sconfigge le due spagnole favorite in quegli anni e va a chiedere un ricco premio per i risultati sportivi ottenuti, premio che però non gli viene accordato e scatta la rottura col club, da lì Béla lancerà la famosa maledizione:
"Da qui a cento anni nessuna squadra portoghese sarà due volte campione d'Europa ed il Benfica senza di me non vincerà mai una Coppa dei Campioni".
Scherzo del destino volle che il Benfica da allora fino ai giorni nostri davvero non vinse più una Coppa dei Campioni perdendo cinque finali: la prima l'anno dopo col Milan, poi con l'Inter nel '65, quindi con il Manchester United nel '68, trent'anni dopo contro il PSV e di nuovo contro il Milan nel '90; oltre alle cinque finali di Champions si sono aggiunte anche tre finali di Coppa Uefa/Europa League: la prima nel 1983 contro l'Anderlecht, le ultime due nelle ultime due stagioni di Europa League, cioè la 2012-2013 e la 2013-2013 contro il Chelsea e il Siviglia. 
Guttmann dopo il doppio successo europeo andrà a spasso tra Penarol, Austria, di nuovo Benfica, quindi Servette, Panathinaikos, Austria Vienna e Porto nel 1973. Lo "Stregone" si spegnerà all'età di 82 anni nel 1981._


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2014)

Meno male che a noi non ci ha maledetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Meno male che a noi non ci ha maledetto



Ne avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ne avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto



Appunto ...comunque davvero un grandissimo allenatore e maestro di calcio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2014)

Bellissima la storiella tra lui e Puskas ahahah
L'Hakoah già la conoscevo grazie a Tequilad che fece un articolo sul vecchio MW

Bellissima la Finale tra Benfica e Real Madrid. Puskas era micidiale.
Eusebio è un grandissimo, il giocatore portoghese più forte.


----------

